# First Decent Macro Shot C&C



## Bgagnon127 (May 8, 2011)

I know the composition is kinda boring but I like the detail you can see. What's good\bad?


----------



## Postman158 (May 8, 2011)

Very nice. Yes the composition is simple, but thats what I love about it. What lense did you use?


Edit: Also, what shutter speed, f/, and iso did you use?


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 9, 2011)

Postman158 said:


> Very nice. Yes the composition is simple, but thats what I love about it. What lense did you use?
> 
> 
> Edit: Also, what shutter speed, f/, and iso did you use?


Thanks postman, here's a screen shot from Lightroom showing the data. It was a Nikon 60mm Micro lens.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (May 9, 2011)

It is simple, but you have to be conformable with your gear (especially the lens capabilities) in order to go for more tricky composition like bugs. If you don't know how to quickly focus to get a sharp shot, (even more with a 60mm) the bug will run away. I think it is a successful practice. You'll get way better soon and look back at it and thought it is bad, but for now, I'd be happy with it!

On a critique standpoint of those shots, I would say to be careful about the plane your subject is in. If you are trying to maximize your subject sharpness, make sure it is parallel to the camera's sensor. You can see in both shots that the dandelion is slightly angled (or has lower petal, in that case find a more even one) on the upper right of the picture. Everything else is sharp but this part. It would be my only critique, for the rest, I really like how you isolated the yellow dandelion on a black background.


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 9, 2011)

Marc-Etienne said:
			
		

> It is simple, but you have to be conformable with your gear (especially the lens capabilities) in order to go for more tricky composition like bugs. If you don't know how to quickly focus to get a sharp shot, (even more with a 60mm) the bug will run away. I think it is a successful practice. You'll get way better soon and look back at it and thought it is bad, but for now, I'd be happy with it!
> 
> On a critique standpoint of those shots, I would say to be careful about the plane your subject is in. If you are trying to maximize your subject sharpness, make sure it is parallel to the camera's sensor. You can see in both shots that the dandelion is slightly angled (or has lower petal, in that case find a more even one) on the upper right of the picture. Everything else is sharp but this part. It would be my only critique, for the rest, I really like how you isolated the yellow dandelion on a black background.



Thanks for the feedback, the shallow depth of field with macro is definitely tricky. This was actually shot outside in the shade of a tree and i did a minor curve and exposure adjustment to get this result. I was of course shooting raw so the integrity of the image remained intact.
Thanks


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (May 9, 2011)

Marc-Etienne said:


> ... I would say to be careful about the plane your subject is in. If you are trying to maximize your subject sharpness, make sure it is parallel to the camera's sensor.


 
This has always been a catch 22 for me.  Subjects shot "on plane" tend to be very boring in comp. but great on detail.  Typically (for me) these type images have more of a documentary feel.  I try to use more dramatic lighting to compensate.  i.e from above or the side as opposed to straight on.

Detail and clarity look good on both of your images.   Yellow can be a really easy color to blow out.  :thumbup:


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 10, 2011)

Arkanjel Imaging said:
			
		

> This has always been a catch 22 for me.  Subjects shot "on plane" tend to be very boring in comp. but great on detail.  Typically (for me) these type images have more of a documentary feel.  I try to use more dramatic lighting to compensate.  i.e from above or the side as opposed to straight on.
> 
> Detail and clarity look good on both of your images.   Yellow can be a really easy color to blow out.  :thumbup:



 It's a good point for me to learn though regarding the depth of field and thinking about how it impacts the image. thanks for the feedback.


----------

